
Packt Pub – US$5 every ebook and video - rhapsodyv
https://www.packtpub.com
======
strangecasts
They've run a similar deal before:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933716](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933716)

It seems like the quality is hit-and-miss - it's probably a good idea to look
up reviews/authors.

